# Wismec Noisy Cricket ii-25



## Spikester (6/9/16)

Hey guys

Who are getting these in and when can we expect them and at roughly what price?

http://www.wismec.com/product/noisy-cricket-ii-25/


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/9/16)

We ordered them a while back. Hoping they will come in with our next shipment sometime next week. Will be in the ballpark of R650

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (6/9/16)

Super keen on this too... watching thread like a hawk.


----------



## Vapers Corner (7/9/16)

We have also ordered these a while back. 

No ETA from our supplier yet but they are guessing around mid Sep. 

Price around R650

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

There appears to be delays from the manufacturer...guys overseas are ranting and raving about the delays


----------



## 4RML (24/9/16)

Any body have stock


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/9/16)

nope...still not out..we wait patiently


----------



## 4RML (24/9/16)

Ok


----------



## bakersman (11/10/16)

anything yet?


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/10/16)

nope international sites still on pre order


----------



## 4RML (11/10/16)

Yus that mod hit the ground sprinting. Whole new series of lost.


----------



## 4RML (11/10/16)

I mean it looks like a star trek hexohm. No brainier.


----------

